
Lin Wood's Twitter account disabled after beginning work on Rittenhouse defense - djsumdog
https://twitter.com/Yoder_Esqq/status/1300905446782443529
======
burfog
Lin Wood is a lawyer defending a boy against a politically-motivated
prosecution. The event was a clear case of self-defense against a murderous
mob of felons. It's nearly all on video, usually from multiple angles, and the
court filing even includes a reporter's witness statement that supports self-
defense for the one part of the event that isn't on video.

Twitter bans it, yet Twitter does not ban similar efforts for other people.
It's political discrimination, clear as could be. Facebook did likewise.

------
rbecker
> Repeal [Communications Decency Act] #Section230, NOW.

OK, now anyone can sue Twitter for defamation, copyright infringement, and a
whole host of other things posted by their users. Allowing any user-generated
content becomes a gigantic liability. How does this get Lin Wood un-banned?

~~~
raxxorrax
This is one of the worst types of censorship. It doesn't help to repeal the
act though. But certainly they seem to be afraid of what he has to say.

